# The Night Train - blink blink, bye bye



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiasts!

Lately, I've played around with a black 20mm HDPE board and that is the result - the Night Train.

I wanted to get rid of the typical poly look, so I've sanded and flamed it for a matte, charcoal black surface. My aim was not to get a even and smooth surface, but something that looks more like forged black steel with scars and marks.

I've added one piece integrated clips and a build-in allen screw tool. The steel parts are blue flamed to match the dark look of the frame.

Not a shiny and blinky one, but a tough slingshot, which can take rough treatment or a fork hit without without problems.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicely done! Also, Nice to see you Jens


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks serious, man...Nice work on that!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That is super cool man! Love that band attachment method. Did you just thread the HDPE or use an insert? Great job milling the clips! The attached tool is a great idea.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

super, super, super, SUPER, super badass. bravo. don't be surprised if you get a call from the Navy SEALs about that one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't like it.

I LOVE IT !!!!!! Nice job.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow....lmao, at first ii thought you gave it a piercing  but its just the super cool mini tool for the imoossible clips! How did you make those clips? They look like they magically split up from the frame.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

!!! that slinger is awesome!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a perfect EDC Working Horse.

Nice one.

And the first Picture is very good too!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Stealth. Powerful. Evocative. Almost too beautiful for words. The allen bolt screws are reminiscent of bullet casings. An amalgamation of lethal strength and urban decay aesthetics. Why settle for shiny and blingy when you can have raw power instead.

I totally love the distressed patina look. Almost impossible to believe this is a poly frame. Incredible.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Well done, Master!

holding it felt as though I knew it
since a long time! That "matte" feel is
very comfortable.
But, as you can tell, I missed it..
As I tried reach for it, all I saw was
red lights fading in the dark..



Very nice work again (that feels familiar, too!  )

kind regards!

Be


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I am charmed with very intelligent friend.

:wave: .... Alf


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful work! You were thinking a long time before all this comes together.. Even "You" must be "pleased!" Beautiful work...! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another SUPERB work!!!!

A very classy design, with a ninja/tactical look

Everything is this shooter is indeed FUNCTIONAL!!!

And I'm not a huge fan of HDPE, but I have to bow my head to the stunning finish you've applied to your piece!!!!

The black matte colour is AWESOME!!!

Great CRAFTSMANSHIP, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

"The Night Train".........wow I am on board!!!! 

Nice job, I love HDPE, and the pictures are perfect.

Thanks

Volp


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

The Baron Vladimir Harkonnen in his prime!!! Before all the pimples and puss! Straight pimpin, in that black poly Gaultier jumpsuit! Fantastic ,Jens!! Really really nice.... Heartplug sold separately

What would I have to do to get one of these?!?!?!?

No clips, holes or grooves.. Just solid tips of similar profile, and smaller gap between them. Say, the width of one fork tip less. Signed by the prince who makes it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Rugged like John Wayne brand toilet paper. Rough, Tough and not takin' craq from anybody.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

auch von mir ein Schulterklopfen!!!

Besonders schön, den Imbus so einzubauen. Mit der Gummihalterung usw..... das hat was.......


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap! That is outstanding work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats KICKXXX ! cool ! WOW so great to see it now finished ( i liked the matt scratchy suite before to ) and like lee said "the hard plug" lol

cheers


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

love the built in allen tool.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nicely done! Also, Nice to see you Jens


Nice to see you too my friend and thanks for your kind comment!



Tentacle Toast said:


> Looks serious, man...Nice work on that!


Thanks TT!



e~shot said:


> cool!


Thank you Irfan!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That is super cool man! Love that band attachment method. Did you just thread the HDPE or use an insert? Great job milling the clips! The attached tool is a great idea.


Thank you! I've cut the thread directly into the HDPE. No chance to overwind it with the tool and there is really no much pressure necessary to attach the bands.



Byudzai said:


> super, super, super, SUPER, super badass. bravo. don't be surprised if you get a call from the Navy SEALs about that one.


Thank thank thank THANK YOU! Right, Navy Seals stuff - at least the whole slingshot is waterproof... 



treefork said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> I LOVE IT !!!!!! Nice job.


Thank you treefork! 



JohnKrakatoa said:


> Wow....lmao, at first ii thought you gave it a piercing but its just the super cool mini tool for the imoossible clips! How did you make those clips? They look like they magically split up from the frame.


It IS a piercing John! I've added the tool later -  . The clips are milled out of a 10mm poly board. I've removed 2 mm of the surface around the "nose". The pocket in the frame is milled too.



quarterinmynose said:


> !!! that slinger is awesome!!!


Thank you QIMN!



AnTrAxX said:


> Looks like a perfect EDC Working Horse.
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> And the first Picture is very good too!


Antraxx! Hey, how are you? Thanks for the nice comment on the picture. A praise from the master of photograpy himself - what else could I ask for?



Poiema said:


> Stealth. Powerful. Evocative. Almost too beautiful for words. The allen bolt screws are reminiscent of bullet casings. An amalgamation of lethal strength and urban decay aesthetics. Why settle for shiny and blingy when you can have raw power instead.
> 
> I totally love the distressed patina look. Almost impossible to believe this is a poly frame. Incredible.


Thanks a lot Poiema! Wow, what a nice comment!! You are right - the screws looks really a bit like bullet casings. Not intended tho, 

It took a while until I got that patina look. At first I've sandblasted the surface, but it was too even and smooth - too nice for this bad boy. So I messed it up again with rough sandpaper and now I am quite satisfied with the result. The typical poly look is completely gone.



BeMahoney said:


> Well done, Master!
> 
> holding it felt as though I knew it
> since a long time! That "matte" feel is
> ...


Thank you Be! The grip on the matte surface is really good, but you saw it last week in an unfinished stage without the tool and the final flaming of the surface. "Red lights fading in the dark" - LOL



alfshooter said:


> I am charmed with very intelligent friend.
> 
> :wave: .... Alf


Thank you for your kind comment my friend!



DogBox said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work! You were thinking a long time before all this comes together.. Even "You" must be "pleased!" Beautiful work...! :thumbsup:


LOL, I am my own strictest critic. But yes - I am pleased! Thanks for your nice comment!



Quercusuber said:


> Another SUPERB work!!!!
> 
> A very classy design, with a ninja/tactical look
> 
> ...


The oak-master himself! Hey my friend! How are you? I know that HDPE is very different from the awesome wood you are working with, so your praise means a lot to me. Thank you!!! 



Volp said:


> "The Night Train".........wow I am on board!!!!
> 
> Nice job, I love HDPE, and the pictures are perfect.
> 
> ...


Thank you Volp!



Lee Silva said:


> The Baron Vladimir Harkonnen in his prime!!! Before all the pimples and puss! Straight pimpin, in that black poly Gaultier jumpsuit! Fantastic ,Jens!! Really really nice.... Heartplug sold separately
> 
> What would I have to do to get one of these?!?!?!?
> 
> No clips, holes or grooves.. Just solid tips of similar profile, and smaller gap between them. Say, the width of one fork tip less. Signed by the prince who makes it.


Hey Lee! Thanks for stopping by and for your cool comment!

Now to get visited by earl Vlad, you have do dance around the holy tree with six vestalic virgins at midnight and afterwards you have to howl to the moon. But - do you really want to join the dark side??? Oh, sorry - I forgot - you ARE already on the dark side - LOL



flipgun said:


> Rugged like John Wayne brand toilet paper. Rough, Tough and not takin' craq from anybody.


Thanks for putting this picture in my mind, flip! 



Can-Opener said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Randy!



unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> auch von mir ein Schulterklopfen!!!
> 
> Besonders schön, den Imbus so einzubauen. Mit der Gummihalterung usw..... das hat was.......


Vielen Dank, Meister Unkraut! Ich hoffe alles ist gut! Man sieht sich ja bald wieder hoffe ich....



NaturalFork said:


> Holy crap! That is outstanding work!


Thanks a lot NaturalFork!



leon13 said:


> thats KICKXXX ! cool ! WOW so great to see it now finished ( i liked the matt scratchy suite before to ) and like lee said "the hard plug" lol
> 
> cheers


Leon my friend! Thanks for the nice comment. You saw it just rough sanded without the final surface treatment. It looked a bit wooly last week. Kinda like your felt - LOL



The Gopher said:


> love the built in allen tool.


Thanks Dan!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow my friend! Night Train is an outstanding piece.

That integrated tool idea is excellent too.

Please do not lost this piece on night walks. You may never find it again h34r:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Tremo! I hope everything is fine! Thanks for stopping by and for your nice comment. You are right. I'll have to equip it with an acoustic key finder next time.


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

I do like the elliptic shape of the pinkyhole!

... and the whole slingshot too


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

hainfelder said:


> I do like the elliptic shape of the pinkyhole!
> 
> ... and the whole slingshot too


Thank you! Glad that you like it. In fact the big pinkyhole is really comfortable.


----------

